# What is a trap out? (Why no sticky?)



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

I understand it involves trapping the bees out of the hive, but have not seen one complete text guide to what it involves(steps), accomplishes (is left behind comb bad for house?) , and when it is necessary. I am sure there are different sub styles / methods as well. If this already is conviently written somewhere perhaps it should be stickied - otherwise can we start here?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Send me an email... [email protected] and I will send you a 12 page guide to trapping, with photos of traps in progress, step by step directions. It does not talk about comb left behind. Not a lot you can do about comb left behind, if you can't get to it. (contaminate with soapy water, seal off area, etc), but, unless you are trapping to make nucs, or to get the queen, if you can get to the comb, then do a cut out, not a trapout.

No charge for trapping guide.

cchoganjr


----------



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

Cool, I will email you - I'm sure others would benefit from having a sticky here- maybe we can work with forum moderator to make that happen.


----------

